# Ever have a banana this way?



## Phil (Feb 20, 2006)

Light years ago, my mom would slice a banana, place it on a leaf of lettuce and spread mayonnaise and sprinke cocktail peanuts on it. Just wondering if anyone ever heard of it. It is quite good, actually.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

Nope.. it's a new idea for me.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, sweet and savoury go nicely together so I could see how this could be interesting. PB and banana is a classic favourite, so banana and mayo might be good. 

How would you eat it though if you put it on a lettuce leaf? Rolled up, like salad rolls? I'd probably make a big mess.


----------



## Phil (Feb 20, 2006)

*I think my mom used...*

...the lettuce for decoration. Just two slices of banana, mayo and peanuts. I would eat my PB-banana sandwich on toasted bread with a drizzle of honey.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 20, 2006)

I've had a banana/mayo sandwich but never thought of the nuts - I bet it's good!


----------



## mish (Mar 20, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen, Elvis has entered the bldg. lol j/k

Sounds interesting. I'd try it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 21, 2006)

The flavor of peanuts and peanut butter compliment so many other flavors.  As a child, I used to eat peanut butter and banana sandwiches, and peanut buter and Miracle Whip sandwiches.  So what you suggest is just another form of the two.  I could see it working together quite well.  Also, try Macadamia nuts, or Filberts (hazlenuts), or cashews.  Those flavors also enhance other foods they are mixed with.  

Oh, and thanks for the topic.  Nuts are a great addition to many foods, some that we wouldn't normaly think to try.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## bevkile (Mar 21, 2006)

My mom fixed that for me, but used peanut butter. I loved it.

This was before Elvis was a gleam in his father's eye.


----------



## licia (Mar 21, 2006)

I like banana sandwiches, especially if I don't feel like making or eating something heavier.  I just use sliced bananas, a little mayo and whole wheat bread. It makes me feel very homey.


----------



## RDG (Mar 21, 2006)

Not the same. We have some appetizer made of a1/4 slice of square bread, covered by mayonnaise (it's over all necessary not to allow the humidity of tomato sauce on bread), tomato sauce, 1 slice of banana and two drops of lemon. They are considered just a bit....exotic..)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 22, 2006)

RDG said:
			
		

> Not the same. We have some appetizer made of a1/4 slice of square bread, covered by mayonnaise (it's over all necessary not to allow the humidity of tomato sauce on bread), tomato sauce, 1 slice of banana and two drops of lemon. They are considered just a bit....exotic..)


Wow! I have a hard time wrapping my mind around that one, let alone my lips. Bu then again, I'm the kid who tried roasted earthworms (the nastiest flavor on the planet), and who fried sardines in butter at eight years of age (my parent were out of the house at the time and wrinkled their noses when they walked into the house). Suprizingly, the sardines weren't half bad. But I was told not to do that again as it stunk up the house.  I wonder, hmmm, sardines, banana, peanut butter, mayo, and earthworms, all heated on a good dark rye with caraway seeds.  Anybody got guts enough to try it? 

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 22, 2006)

can't say that I have


----------



## RDG (Mar 22, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Wow! I have a hard time wrapping my mind around that one, let alone my lips. Bu then again, I'm the kid who tried roasted earthworms (the nastiest flavor on the planet_)_
> _....of course....RAW, absolutely RAW!!! _


........................


----------



## mish (Mar 22, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> ... Bu then again, I'm the kid who tried roasted earthworms (the nastiest flavor on the planet), and who fried sardines in butter at eight years of age (my parent were out of the house at the time and wrinkled their noses when they walked into the house). Suprizingly, the sardines weren't half bad. But I was told not to do that again as it stunk up the house.Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
  

Not everyone's interest in cooking & creativity starts as early as yours, GW  Good for you!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 22, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Not everyone's interest in cooking & creativity starts as early as yours, GW  Good for you!


 
I'm not sure that the earthworm thing was a "good for you" experience. 
But that was forty-two years back.  And I still remember it vividly. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 12, 2006)

No, but being a banana connesour (sp?) I might try that.


----------



## Constance (Jun 12, 2006)

Was your mom a Girl Scout? Seems like there was a recipe like that in my Girl Scout Cookbook, that I prepared when I was getting my cooking badge.


----------



## SpiritWolf (Nov 17, 2006)

Try Banana (sliced of coarse) on  the bread of your choice, sprinkled with sugar, its YUMMM, when I first tried it I thought YUKK, how could u spoil a perfectly good banana like that, but then as I got use to it, I thought WOW, how wonderful, my son wont eat it ant other way, a VERY GOOD sandwich.
And so YUMMMMY.  Such a good CRUNCH  the SUGAR gives.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 17, 2006)

Good multi-grain bread, Nutella Chocolate/hazlenut spread, and sliced banana, with a touch of cinnamon and sprinled with chopped walnuts; Yum! 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the north


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 17, 2006)

A favourite with my family and their friends when they were young:

Cut a banana into inch slices, but keep the shape.  Insert a square of mars bar or a square of chocolate between each slice and cover tightly with kitchen foil.  Chuck on a barby or put in the oven for a while until banana is hot and sticky and choc melts.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 17, 2006)

Back home, where bananas are plentiful and come in various varieties and sizes, we use them only for desserts like deep-fried banana, banana pudding, banana cake, banana split ice-cream etc.  So banana with mayonnaise therefore needs some time to get used to.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 17, 2006)

Phil said:
			
		

> Light years ago, my mom would slice a banana, place it on a leaf of lettuce and spread mayonnaise and sprinke cocktail peanuts on it. Just wondering if anyone ever heard of it. It is quite good, actually.


 
ABSOLUTELY. Great childhood memory!!


----------



## steph (Nov 17, 2006)

Ive heard of Bananas and peanut butter, but never bananas and mayo. It seems like a weird combo but sounds interesting to try.


----------



## sattie (Nov 17, 2006)

Banana, peanutbutter, and mayo were all on my sandwhich and it tasted very good.  I can see where your recipe could be quite tasty.

Oh, the mayo on the PB and banana... mom always said that it kept the PB from sticking to the roof of your mouth...


----------

